# Anger problems, can anyone relate?



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to know if anxiety and dp have caused you to turn into an angry person? I wasn't an angry person before all this, I was actually really chilled out, hated confrontation, didn't like to cause arguments etc. But now the smallest things just piss me off so much that I get verbally abusive to people, I have the worst road rage going, today I was in a traffic jam and a man came and tapped on my window and said 'move the fuck over' so I got out my car, called him the C word, told him I was going to knock him out if he touches my window again (not that I would have) but I don't understand why I'm so angry? even with my parents it feels like we're constantly arguing, I don't get that heated up with my parents but we do argue a lot and it's depressing. I have never been physically violent to anyone, and it kind of concerns me, is this a normal reaction to anxiety? I'm worried I have something more and my personality is changing or something.

Thank you


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to know if anxiety and dp have caused you to turn into an angry person? I wasn't an angry person before all this, I was actually really chilled out, hated confrontation, didn't like to cause arguments etc. But now the smallest things just piss me off so much that I get verbally abusive to people, I have the worst road rage going, today I was in a traffic jam and a man came and tapped on my window and said 'move the fuck over' so I got out my car, called him the C word, told him I was going to knock him out if he touches my window again (not that I would have) but I don't understand why I'm so angry? even with my parents it feels like we're constantly arguing, I don't get that heated up with my parents but we do argue a lot and it's depressing. I have never been physically violent to anyone, and it kind of concerns me, is this a normal reaction to anxiety? I'm worried I have something more and my personality is changing or something.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, I have extreme rage which I never used to experience. I have come close to assaulting a couple of people who tried to attack me recently but I exercised self-restraint.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Yes, I have extreme rage which I never used to experience. I have come close to assaulting a couple of people who tried to attack me recently but I exercised self-restraint.


Yes i have anger issues now , i just snap and i can't stop . I go off on the people i love at the slightest thing.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yes dp has made me have some anger issues as well.


----------



## BlankStare (Jan 17, 2012)

DP basically makes me angry with everyone about problems I can't solve because I have DP. So yeah, I can relate.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to know if anxiety and dp have caused you to turn into an angry person? I wasn't an angry person before all this, I was actually really chilled out, hated confrontation, didn't like to cause arguments etc. But now the smallest things just piss me off so much that I get verbally abusive to people, I have the worst road rage going, today I was in a traffic jam and a man came and tapped on my window and said 'move the fuck over' so I got out my car, called him the C word, told him I was going to knock him out if he touches my window again (not that I would have) but I don't understand why I'm so angry? even with my parents it feels like we're constantly arguing, I don't get that heated up with my parents but we do argue a lot and it's depressing. I have never been physically violent to anyone, and it kind of concerns me, is this a normal reaction to anxiety? I'm worried I have something more and my personality is changing or something.
> 
> Thank you


Not sure if its normal, but I get that too. Such severe agitation that I cant even stand myself sometimes. I end up just having to go in a quiet room somewhere until I get settled down. I was never like that before.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

actually DP made me more calmer but at the same time I would get so fucking depressed over the most petty stuff.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to know if anxiety and dp have caused you to turn into an angry person? I wasn't an angry person before all this, I was actually really chilled out, hated confrontation, didn't like to cause arguments etc. But now the smallest things just piss me off so much that I get verbally abusive to people, I have the worst road rage going, today I was in a traffic jam and a man came and tapped on my window and said 'move the fuck over' so I got out my car, called him the C word, told him I was going to knock him out if he touches my window again (not that I would have) but I don't understand why I'm so angry? even with my parents it feels like we're constantly arguing, I don't get that heated up with my parents but we do argue a lot and it's depressing. I have never been physically violent to anyone, and it kind of concerns me, is this a normal reaction to anxiety? I'm worried I have something more and my personality is changing or something.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, I was thinking of posting something about this actually... I've turned into an angry beast, actually afraid that I might lose my mind someday if someone pisses me off for real :/


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

What did you expect?

DP/DR is so exhausting,and stressful.

I Can't stand retards,or people talking bullshit to me.Isn't DP enough bullshit to handle?

And yeah I got so fucking agressive too.And I don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Ignorant (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I have a hard time taking banter and sometimes lash out with overly ironic remarks, but usually I later regret it realizing how dumb I made myself look.
I try to bottle it up until I'm alone and then I'll kick and shout at inanimate objects.
Earlier when I still drank a lot I sometimes woke up with sore knuckles and a vague memory of having hit somebody.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I am extremely quick to anger and I never used to be. I obsess over little things people do to me.


----------



## LucidLife (Dec 5, 2011)

I can relate, I have extreme anger in my bouts of dissociation. Everything seems to get me mad.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

I think this is a common symptom and is related to not being able to express yourself on a daily basis over and over again and having memory problems on top of it doesn't help. Just not being able to be yourself would make anybody angry but then not being able to be yourself for months or even years on end is going to take a serious toll no matter how enlightened you think you are. I used to be super chill but i look at my skin and I'm white as a ghost from all the stress I've been through, its simply not any of our faults.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice! I'm still generally quite highly strung but I'm hoping once this completely goes I wont feel frustrated anymore and the anger will dissapear! It's good to know it's just a symptom.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

the other day I got so angry at my boyfriend, (for saying that I was being "forceful" in a conversation), that I messed up our entire apartment while he was gone. I broke glasses, knocked down the coat rack, ripped this art installation out of the wall, and finally.. worst of all..
took the cactus we had, threw it on the ground, and squashed it. I feel awful about it.

but yeah.. crazy anger


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

resonantblue said:


> the other day I got so angry at my boyfriend, (for saying that I was being "forceful" in a conversation), that I messed up our entire apartment while he was gone. I broke glasses, knocked down the coat rack, ripped this art installation out of the wall, and finally.. worst of all..
> took the cactus we had, threw it on the ground, and squashed it. I feel awful about it.
> 
> but yeah.. crazy anger


must have been an awesome cactus ?


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

xxmdogxx said:


> must have been an awesome cactus ?


It was.


----------



## Ubiquity (Apr 24, 2011)

I have pretty bad problems with anger. Everything seems to make me irritated and I snap at people all the time. I feel like I take people for granted in my life, now, partially because of dp, and therefore, I kind of let it get out of control. I yell at my boyfriend all the time and my relationship with my parents has suffered. Glad I'm not alone, though. I always thought having an extreme emotion like that would be odd for dp, but I guess not.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to know if anxiety and dp have caused you to turn into an angry person? I wasn't an angry person before all this, I was actually really chilled out, hated confrontation, didn't like to cause arguments etc. But now the smallest things just piss me off so much that I get verbally abusive to people, I have the worst road rage going, today I was in a traffic jam and a man came and tapped on my window and said 'move the fuck over' so I got out my car, called him the C word, told him I was going to knock him out if he touches my window again (not that I would have) but I don't understand why I'm so angry? even with my parents it feels like we're constantly arguing, I don't get that heated up with my parents but we do argue a lot and it's depressing. I have never been physically violent to anyone, and it kind of concerns me, is this a normal reaction to anxiety? I'm worried I have something more and my personality is changing or something.
> 
> Thank you


I would say you have some built up rage in you and it is now starting to leak out because you have not dealt with it and expressed your anger to the appropriate people


----------

